# kann fusion-icon nicht mergen

## linjunky

hallo leute kann mir bitte einer helfen ich schaf es einfach nicht fusion-icon zu mergen   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

localhost linjunky # emerge fusion-icon

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "~dev-python/compizconfig-python-9999".

(dependency required by "x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999-r2" [ebuild])

```

das gibt er mir aus.

danke für jede hilfe

----------

## misterjack

Am besten erstmal das Overlay syncen (layman -S), hast du auch das richtige? (desktop-effects)

----------

## linjunky

ok hab mit dem layman -S probiert geht immer noch nicht

und was genau meinst du mit desktop-effects?

```

localhost linjunky # eix desktop

* app-pda/qtopia-desktop-bin

     Available versions:  2.2.0!m

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/developer/downloads/qtopia/desktopdownloads

     Description:         Qtopia Deskyop sync application for Zaurus PDA's

* dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry

     Available versions:  0.02

     Homepage:            http://search.cpan.org/search?query=File-DesktopEntry

     Description:         Object to handle .desktop files

* dev-perl/X11-FreeDesktop-DesktopEntry

     Available versions:  0.04

     Homepage:            http://search.cpan.org/~gbrown/

     Description:         An interface to Freedesktop.org .desktop files.

[I] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop

     Available versions:  2.18.0 2.20.0 {X debug doc}

     Installed versions:  2.20.0(21:30:42 09.02.2008)(X -debug -doc)

     Homepage:            http://pygtk.org/

     Description:         provides python interfacing modules for some GNOME desktop libraries

[I] dev-util/desktop-file-utils

     Available versions:  0.14 {emacs}

     Installed versions:  0.14(14:04:23 06.02.2008)(-emacs)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/software/desktop-file-utils

     Description:         Command line utilities to work with desktop menu entries

[I] gnome-base/gnome-desktop

     Available versions:  2.18.2 2.18.3 2.20.1 2.20.3 {debug doc}

     Installed versions:  2.20.3(20:03:36 06.02.2008)(-debug -doc)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Libraries for the gnome desktop that is not part of the UI

* kde-base/kdesktop

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 3.5.5-r1 ~3.5.6 ~3.5.6-r1 ~3.5.6-r2 3.5.7 3.5.8

   {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xinerama xscreensaver}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDesktop is the KDE interface that handles the icons, desktop popup menus and the screensaver system.

* media-video/gtk-recordmydesktop

     Available versions:  0.3.6 ~0.3.7

     Homepage:            http://recordmydesktop.iovar.org/

     Description:         GTK interface for RecordMyDesktop

* media-video/qt-recordmydesktop

     Available versions:  ~0.3.6 ~0.3.7

     Homepage:            http://recordmydesktop.iovar.org/

     Description:         QT4 interface for RecordMyDesktop

* media-video/recordmydesktop

     Available versions:  0.3.6 ~0.3.7.1 {alsa jack}

     Homepage:            http://recordmydesktop.iovar.org/

     Description:         A desktop session recorder producing Ogg video/audio files

* net-misc/grdesktop

     Available versions:  0.23 {debug}

     Homepage:            http://www.nongnu.org/grdesktop/

     Description:         Gtk2 frontend for rdesktop

* net-misc/rdesktop

     Available versions:  1.5.0-r3 {ao debug ipv6 oss}

     Homepage:            http://rdesktop.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A Remote Desktop Protocol Client

* sec-policy/selinux-desktop

     Available versions:  20061114 20070329 ~20070928 {acpi apm avahi bluetooth crypt dbus hal pcmcia}

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/

     Description:         SELinux policy for desktops

* x11-misc/3ddesktop

     Available versions:  0.2.9

     Homepage:            http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL virtual desktop switching

[I] x11-misc/emacs-desktop

     Available versions:  0.2-r1 ~0.3

     Installed versions:  0.2-r1(22:32:25 09.03.2008)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/lisp/emacs/

     Description:         Desktop entry and icon for Emacs

* x11-misc/xdesktopwaves

     Available versions:  ~1.3

     Homepage:            http://xdesktopwaves.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A cellular automata setting the background of your X Windows desktop under water

* x11-plugins/matchbox-desktop-image-browser

     Available versions:  ~0.2 {debug}

     Homepage:            http://projects.o-hand.com/matchbox/

     Description:         An alpha-ish image browser plug in for matchbox-desktop.

* x11-plugins/matchbox-desktop-xine

     Available versions:  ~0.4 {debug}

     Homepage:            http://projects.o-hand.com/matchbox/

     Description:         A matchbox-desktop plugin that allows you to browse and play movies and music. Its in pretty early stages and should probably be considered alpha software

* x11-wm/matchbox-desktop

     Available versions:  ~0.9.1 {debug dnotify startup-notification}

     Homepage:            http://projects.o-hand.com/matchbox/

     Description:         The Matchbox Desktop

* xfce-base/xfdesktop

     Available versions:  4.4.1-r1 4.4.2 {+file-icons +menu-plugin dbus debug doc linguas_be linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_he linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sv linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW minimal}

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfdesktop

     Description:         Desktop manager

Found 20 matches.

```

einen von den?

----------

## firefly

damit ist der name des overlays gemeint

----------

## linjunky

und was heist das jetzt genau

----------

## misterjack

Du willst ein Paket emergen, dass es nur im Overlay gibt, und weißt nicht was ein Overlay ist? Bitte erstmal Dokumentationen lesen, wie Portage Overlay konfigurieren, "desktop-effects" ist das benötigte Overlay. Ich frage mich dann aber, wo du das Ebuild her hast, im Portage Tree ist es nicht. Also musst du ein Overlay haben.

@firefly, wozu machst du einen Fullquote? Das artet nur in Scroll-Fasching aus.

----------

## firefly

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Du willst ein Paket emergen, dass es nur im Overlay gibt, und weißt nicht was ein Overlay ist? Bitte erstmal Dokumentationen lesen, wie Portage Overlay konfigurieren, "desktop-effects" ist das benötigte Overlay. Ich frage mich dann aber, wo du das Ebuild her hast, im Portage Tree ist es nicht. Also musst du ein Overlay haben.
> 
> @firefly, wozu machst du einen Fullquote? Das artet nur in Scroll-Fasching aus.

 

so besser  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

Ne, jetzt hast du wieder einen Fullquote gemacht.  :Razz:  Aber wir schweifen ab...

Edit: PS: Nimm doch beim nächsten Mal den Button "Antwort erstellen" unten links  :Razz: 

----------

## hoegger

Hallo,

auch ich hatte Probleme mit Compiz (Ccsm speichert die Konfiguration nicht). Im passenden Wiki unter "troubleshooting" las ich die Empfehlung, "fusion-icon" zu installieren. "emerge fusion-icon" fand das EBUILD nicht, also bemühte ich Google und kam zu diesem Thread und somit zum Thema "Overlays".

Bei mir(*) half:

emerge layman                        (Die /etc/portage/make.conf bitte noch nicht editieren.)

emerge dev-util/git                   (Stand in keinem Wiki. Habs den Meldungen von "layman -a ..." entnommen.

layman -a desktop-effects         (Dein erstes Overlay syncen.)

nano /etc/portage/make.conf     (Die Zeile "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" hinzufügen.)

layman -S                                (Der klappt jetzt!)

emerge fusion-icon                   (Ja! Auch der funzt jetzt.)

@linjunky: Ich hoffe, das war hilfreich.

@misterjack + firefly: Manchmal wird man beim Lesen von (Einsteiger-) Wikis mit Lösungsvorschlägen konfrontiert, die nicht für Einsteiger geeignet sind. Dass bei entsprechenden Nachfragen Antworten kommen wie: "Erarbeite Dir erstmal die Grundlagen." ist nur allzu logisch... Wie ging es Euch "damals"? ...

(Inter-) nette Grüße

Wolfgang

(*) Amd64/3400, EPOX-Board, nForce2, 4GB Ram, 1TB RAID5 (SATA) über externe Box. Erstinstallation: Gentoo 2006.0/32Bit. Über "--update --deep world" immer auf dem neuesten Stand gehalten.

----------

## misterjack

 *hoegger wrote:*   

> Wie ging es Euch "damals"? ...

 

Ich habe mir selbstständig die Grundlagen erarbeitet.

----------

## NightDragon

Hm... Gentoo...

Ich war kein Linux-Neuling mehr und daher habe ich keine all zu großen Probleme gehabt mit Gentoo.

Aber ein einlernen in das System ist unabdingbar...

Do it yourself ist bei Gentoo irre wichtig. Viele Themen sind schneller selbst gelernt wie gelehrt oder vorgeführt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich jetzt ein wenig Off Topic werde:

Aber dieses Desktop-Effects Overlay. Wird das noch weiterhin gepflegt?

Ich hab "damals" das Overlay von gentoo-xeffects.org verwendet bis das Projekt sich Anfang des Jahres auflöste.

Jetzt verwende ich immer noch das Overlay, da ich so "klug" war mir eine Kopie davon anzufertigen mit der ich mir Compiz-Fusion und fusion-icon nochmals installierte. Aber bestimmt sind die Versionen aus dem desktop-effects Overlay gepflegter oder aktueller?

Weiß da jemand was genaues?

Grüße Chris

----------

## bell

Ich nutze den fusion-icon aus dem sabayon Overlay. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine GIT-Version mit der Versionsnummer 9999.

Das Ebuild hat lt. http://svn.sabayonlinux.org/log.php?repname=Sabayon+Linux+Overlay&path=%2Fx11-apps%2Ffusion-icon die letzte Änderung im März, ist also ziemlich aktuell.

----------

## misterjack

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber dieses Desktop-Effects Overlay. Wird das noch weiterhin gepflegt?

 

Jepp, die meisten Pakete sind jetzt bei Version 0.7.4 die am 06.04.08 ins Overlay eingepflegt wurden, nebenbei gibts da auch die 9999-Ebuilds.

@bell es gibt absolut keinen Grund sein Gentoo mit dem Sabayon-Overlay zu verhunzen, wenn es die Ebuilds in einem sauberen und aktuelleren Overlay gibt.

----------

